# Rear driveshaft play/noise/movement



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

How much movement should be in the rear yoke on rear driveshaft. Got a bit of play in rear universal but alot at slip yoke (clanking when wiggled).

And how do you remove it?


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

I just had the same problem I think. Does it slide in and out of the rear diff? And klank when you give a little gas? That is what mine was doing and it was my pinion bearing loose. You have to pull diff out and tighten it before it comes off.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Pinion bearing.......hmmmmm Sounds about right. 

Hard to get at?


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

Not really just have to take everything off back to take diff out and pull brake cover off of front of diff and it's right there. Only problem i ran into was finding a tool to tighten it. I was not paying that much for a tool. I think it was like 80 or 100. You can make one but I could not find the right stuff to so I got a hammer and chisel and tightened it real good. And put loctite on it


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

brute2215 said:


> Not really just have to take everything off back to take diff out and pull brake cover off of front of diff and it's right there. Only problem i ran into was finding a tool to tighten it. I was not paying that much for a tool. I think it was like 80 or 100. You can make one but I could not find the right stuff to so I got a hammer and chisel and tightened it real good. And put loctite on it


You gotta pull the diff out!!

Is there a way to check it first?


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah I'm 99%sure. You can't get brake cover off with it in there. If you take the driveshaft off and can pull the stub that comes out of the rear diff in and out then either it is loose or something is


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Noise turned out to be the left rear axle. GTG now!!


----------

